# Olympics Tickets



## Paul_L (15 Mar 2011)

Ticket applications can be submitted from today.

I've submitted my application.

Will be crapping myself if i get everything i've applied for as i'll be raiding the kids savings account to pay for it 

Have applied for Men's Team Pursuit and Men's Keirin final session tickets, but if i get one of these i'll be very happy. Have applied for a few other bits and pieces as well, just to be able to say i went.

Anyone else bothering?


----------



## 4F (15 Mar 2011)

Paul_L said:


> Ticket applications can be submitted from today.
> 
> I've submitted my application.
> 
> ...




I think I will go to the section for free at the road racing but doubt anything else.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2011)

4F said:


> I think I will go to the section for free at the road racing but doubt anything else.



I'm going to do the same. Train it part way and then cycle. We should have a huge CycleChat meeting point!


----------



## jugglingphil (15 Mar 2011)

I'll definitely be watching the road race(s). Would like to get to a track session or two, however they are very short and expensive for family of 4.


----------



## 4F (15 Mar 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm going to do the same. Train it part way and then cycle. We should have a huge CycleChat meeting point!



Yep that's my plan as well. Train to Liverpool Street and then cycle across.

A Cycle Chat meeting point sounds a good idea


----------



## lukesdad (15 Mar 2011)

Id like to got to the mens X country and maybe the road race or TT.


----------



## benb (15 Mar 2011)

Paul_L said:


> Will be crapping myself if i get everything i've applied for as i'll be raiding the kids savings account to pay for it





I'm pretty sure that you will be able to pass on them if you end up with more than you bargained for.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Mar 2011)

Def. the TT at Hampton court for me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2011)

4F said:


> A Cycle Chat meeting point sounds a good idea


----------



## som3blok3 (15 Mar 2011)

Same as you, put in for a few and see what I get. 

I ride part of the TT route on the daily commute and live on the road race route so deck chair in the front garden for me.

Cycle chat BBQ and beers in my back garden post race??


----------



## 4F (15 Mar 2011)

som3blok3 said:


> Same as you, put in for a few and see what I get.
> 
> I ride part of the TT route on the daily commute and live on the road race route so deck chair in the front garden for me.
> 
> Cycle chat BBQ and beers in my back garden post race??



I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## lukesdad (15 Mar 2011)

Just seen the map of the TT course. Know it well as I used to work in Hampton court. Some potentially good vantage points fancy the turn at the reservoirs myself. Now just got to find a grassy knoll to pitch the tent.


----------



## Norry1 (15 Mar 2011)

CC ride, watch race and bbq / beers sounds like a real plan. Who's organising?

Martin


----------



## Paul_L (15 Mar 2011)

I'm coming down from Yorkshire with the family for the middle weekend, but will be down on my own for the weekdn of the Men's and Women's RR. I'll be up for a CC meet.


----------



## Will1985 (15 Mar 2011)

I've gone for August 3rd in the velodrome as well - mens TP should be good, and also hopefully I'll see a friend race in the Womens TP.

I'll probably watch the TT and RR somewhere on the course....I wonder if it is OK to wave your Pepsi and Burger King around there?!?

Ridiculously expensive though.


----------



## Paul_L (16 Mar 2011)

Will1985 said:


> Ridiculously expensive though.



Absolutely right. We paid £17 each to see 4 hrs of non stop action at manchester velodrome a few weeks ago, so even £50 is a rip off, let alone £325 top whack.

But, we're prepared to pay it (well i am up to £50) so it's us that are to blame i guess.


----------



## perplexed (16 Mar 2011)

som3blok3 said:


> Same as you, put in for a few and see what I get.
> 
> I ride part of the TT route on the daily commute and live on the road race route so deck chair in the front garden for me.
> 
> Cycle chat BBQ and beers in my back garden post race??




Blimey, I hope your garden can accomodate 625 tents!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2011)

perplexed said:


> Blimey, I hope your garden can accomodate 625 tents!!



Tent? I'm bringing this fecker!


----------



## som3blok3 (16 Mar 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Tent? I'm bringing this fecker!



I think Mrs som3blok3 (som3b1rd maybe?!?) will have something to say about that, and 625 tents!!!!

I've been giving it some thought though and this place is on the route, just down the road from me and is by far the largest pub on the RR with plenty of room for 100 tents at least, also right next door to this 'Premier Inn'.

It's only a 20 min drive to Box Hill or a 5 minute walk to the three hills of the Portsmouth road (that I ride twice, daily), which will be a couple of good places to watch from.

They have car meetings (Porsche, Scoobys, Vettes etc) all the time on the front lawns, so I'm sure if I have a word with the landlord we can arrange a big BBQ, beer, CC meet complete with accommodation. Tbh he's probably already planning a BBQ!! 

What do we think? Shall I get the ball rolling??


----------



## som3blok3 (16 Mar 2011)

This Premier Inn even!!

A picture of part of the big lawn out front, taken from the road where the RR will pass.


----------



## lukesdad (16 Mar 2011)

Is that at Cobham on the old A3 by any chance ?


----------



## lukesdad (16 Mar 2011)

...and surely we d ride to box hill from there !


----------



## benb (16 Mar 2011)

Looks great, and pretty local to me (Epsom).


----------



## som3blok3 (16 Mar 2011)

Yes, thats the one. We could/should ride to Box Hill from there, I guess we'd have a good audience to cheer us on!!


----------



## lukesdad (16 Mar 2011)

som3blok3 said:


> Yes, thats the one. We could/should ride to Box Hill from there, I guess we'd have a good audience to cheer us on!!


I remember that from my youth  I seem to remember it had an old carriage stationed at the front in those days (early 70 s )


----------



## som3blok3 (16 Mar 2011)

Correct, used to be an old carriage on the lawn, been gone for a few years now though.

Should we put this up on general cycling, or get it as a sticky somewhere? It would be good to have a big CC meet whilst watching some world class cyclists??


----------



## oldroadman (17 Mar 2011)

lukesdad said:


> ...and surely we d ride to box hill from there !



Just be sure to have an early start, roads will probably be closed very early and not just to motor traffic, but everything including bikes. Or look for a bit of a diversion, and be ready to walk/ride off road on Box Hill.


----------



## lukesdad (18 Mar 2011)

oldroadman said:


> Just be sure to have an early start, roads will probably be closed very early and not just to motor traffic, but everything including bikes. Or look for a bit of a diversion, and be ready to walk/ride off road on Box Hill.


Yep. We would definitley need the locals to come up with a plan.


----------



## som3blok3 (18 Mar 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Yep. We would definitley need the locals to come up with a plan.



Leave it to me, they're doing a dummy run this August and closing all the roads so the locals can get an idea of how it's going to feel. I'll still be needing to commute then so I'll see how it goes. I'll take a ride out to Box Hill to check feasability.

I'll hatch a plan, six Ps and all that, watch this space........


----------



## claver58 (21 Mar 2011)

Track Cycling at Olympics
Does anyone know where I can get the details of events on what days for track cycling? Every program I find is too general and I want to pick the days when I can see the events I want to see - Like Team pursuit!!!


----------



## benb (21 Mar 2011)

claver58 said:


> Track Cycling at Olympics
> Does anyone know where I can get the details of events on what days for track cycling? Every program I find is too general and I want to pick the days when I can see the events I want to see - Like Team pursuit!!!



The schedules and prices are here.
Here's the one for track cycling.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Mar 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Yep. We would definitley need the locals to come up with a plan.


the local CTC section has a place staked out. 

I'll be organising a ride from HPC through South London leaving at around 4am.


----------



## benb (21 Mar 2011)

If the Fairmile turns out to be a no go, the route goes through Headley, and the Cock Inn (How far is the Cock Inn? Fnarr!) is very pleasant.


----------



## oldroadman (22 Mar 2011)

RichK said:


> Too expensive for me though my son does want to go so we'll probably just go down for the TT.



The upside of the TT is that you can get a spot and see every rider, and it's in a nice area around Hampton Court (slang for a painful condition involving zip?), all it needs is decent weather and it'll be great. For me Box Hill is not difficult enough to do any real damage to the main contenders, what it will do it get rid of the lesser lights who may find nine ascents about six too many! With the women, only a couple of climbs, so if it's a tactical race then nothing much might happen. Don't see any natural attacking spots on the run in either. Two bunch sprints on the Mall, I think? Overall road race not really hard enough for the standard of riders, but probably the best that could be done, short of a run into the Chilterns. Think if I go roadside a portable TV and picnic table will be part of the kit, maybe even on Box just for the atmosphere.


----------



## lukesdad (22 Mar 2011)

Agree with you there ORM TT for spectacle. Box hill for atmosphere and both free


----------



## perplexed (25 Mar 2011)

I'd love to come down to see the road race, even better if there's beer and food involved.

I'm waiting to find out what I'm working around that time, as it all hangs on that really!


----------



## ashleygreen14 (25 Mar 2011)

Shame the road race doesn't pass through Haslemere, my old hunting ground. Would have loved to have gone back down there to see them tackle Bexleyhill between Midhurst and Lickfold. Especially if they don't resurface it after winter.


----------



## oldroadman (26 Mar 2011)

perplexed said:


> I'd love to come down to see the road race, even better if there's beer and food involved.
> 
> I'm waiting to find out what I'm working around that time, as it all hangs on that really!



No point is sitting roadside without beer and food (+ portable TV) - what else are races for? Ask any Belgian fan...!


----------



## claver58 (26 Mar 2011)

Tks for the schedule link. We've applied for two days of track (Team pursuit) and two days of white water canoeing. Cost will be £300-£600 but of course we won't get the cyling seats cos we've been fans of track cyling for 9 years.
Now if we only were politicians or the other hangers-on who will be allocated the other 1/2 of the 6000 seats.......
I'm shocked at the prices and that we (the cycling keen public) get so few tickets.


----------



## Cardiac (26 Mar 2011)

claver58 said:


> I'm shocked at the prices and that we (the cycling keen public) get so few tickets.


Likewise. I took a look at the pricing last night and decided that for that kind of money I had better things to be spending it on. I will watch the stuff I want on the telly (even paying extra for Sky Sports for a month if I have to).


----------



## sheddy (26 Mar 2011)

Can anyone explain or post a link to the official ticket sell back arrangements

Will it be possible to sell tickets back, right up to the actual event, say due to unforeseen events, illness etc ?


----------



## redflightuk (26 Mar 2011)

I've applied for mtb tickets, eventing cross country day and triathlon. I'll be doing the same as others for the road race and tt.


----------



## e-rider (26 Mar 2011)

the ticket prices are absolutely insane and the chances of getting a 'cheap' £50 seat must be 1 in 10,000 for the velodrome! People from all over the world are after these tickets.

I've gone for the XC racing in Essex - take the wife and kids along too if I get tickets.


----------



## e-rider (26 Mar 2011)

sheddy said:


> Can anyone explain or post a link to the official ticket sell back arrangements
> 
> Will it be possible to sell tickets back, right up to the actual event, say due to unforeseen events, illness etc ?




the terms and conditions have not been decided yet. No doubt there will be a 'significant' charge!


----------



## cameramanjim (28 Mar 2011)

Does anyone have a link to a proper map of the route of either the road race or the TT? I'd like to check the routes out but haven't been able to find a printable map online.
Thanks.


----------



## oldroadman (28 Mar 2011)

cameramanjim said:


> Does anyone have a link to a proper map of the route of either the road race or the TT? I'd like to check the routes out but haven't been able to find a printable map online.
> Thanks.



http://www.london2012.com/documents/venue-documents/cycling-road-race-route.pdf

Try this link, overlaid on a conventional road mao it gives quite a good idea of the RR route. 6.9MB!


----------



## oldroadman (28 Mar 2011)

oldroadman said:


> http://www.london201...-race-route.pdf
> 
> Try this link, overlaid on a conventional road mao it gives quite a good idea of the RR route. 6.9MB!


And the TT routes:

http://www.london2012.com/documents/venue-documents/cycling-time-trial-route.pdf


----------



## monnet (1 Apr 2011)

I thought I'd register and see if I could get tickets for the track cycling. Jesus! £50 for a cheap ticket and a 2.5 hour programme. Like others here, I thought, I'll watch that on TV. 

Of course then you add on the fact that if you chance it and put a second/third choice etc. the money (I'm led to believe) will be docked from your account 2 days before you're told which events and seats you've been given - so think VERY carefully about which alternative events you put down for. The other issue I had was that I don't have a visa card. Well done IOC and the various British organisers. 

Of course, having watched the World's last week I have to say the track cycling could prove a bit disappointing for all those politicians/ Hoy Hill types expecting to see mountains of GB gold - the rest of the world looks to have caught up. OUr riders are still class but with the opposition so close and only one rider per nation in some events it's looking less nailed on that we'll clean up. 

I'll stick to paying a fraction of the cost and watch the World Cup and Revolution events at Manchester.


----------

